# THE TORCH! BEAMSHOTS!



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 22, 2006)

Finally, my new toy arrived!













Those who are in the know, know what this thing is capable of.... :devil: 

Time to go wake up the neighborhood! See you guys later!

:thumbsup: WP


BEAMSHOTS!!!!! BEAMSHOTS!!!!! BEAMSHOTS!!!!!!!

Here are some SEVERLY UNDER-EXPOSED images so that you can compare the output of the Torch to other lights.

Let's start with: THE TORCH






Looks harmless, right? Don't forget, the images are toned down in exposure so that the Torch image is not completely blown out. 

Next: Surefire's M6 - HOLA (fresh batteries)





Surefire's U2 Ultra on MAXIMUM:





McGizmo's UX1K 27LT on HIGH:





HDS U60XRGT on MAXIMUM:





McGizmo's UX0K Ti-PD on HIGH:






Enjoy!

WP


----------



## Mad1 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

If you don't mind me asking what is that little beauty and where can I get my paws on one? 

It looks very cool in Pewter.

EDIT: I notice you have a Nikon D70, I must say im jelous, I've only got a Nikon Coolpix 5200. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

This light is 4100 lumens at the bulb.....and 3000+ lumens out the front end. Let's see if I can find a link for this light....

The Nikon D70 is a great camera!



WP


----------



## Delvance (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Hehe nice light WP  . Looks absolutely gorgeous in pewter. What reflector coating did you get ?

Mad1,
It's a 2D ish sized light running 12 x IB1400s NiMHs with a custom bipin holder and the Osram HLX 64623 lamp. A very potent combination.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Errr. I need one of those too.
Is there a link some place that sounds like my wallet flushing?


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

3000 lumens? Aww that makes my Mag85 look like a toy.


----------



## xdanx (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Dang WP and his pictures! I am so jealous. Congrats on the nice light.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

say... where do you live?

i wanna come "visit" you.

dang, you made me jealous


----------



## leukos (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*



chesterqw said:


> say... where do you live?
> 
> i wanna come "visit" you.
> 
> dang, you made me jealous


 
just look for the searchlight beam in the sky....


----------



## EricMack (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Lookin' good, Mr. Particle!:laughing: Woo Hoo! I am next on the list, exact same config as yours!! Is it just the baddest thing you ever lit up, or what?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*



EricMack said:


> Lookin' good, Mr. Particle!:laughing: Woo Hoo! I am next on the list, exact same config as yours!! Is it just the baddest thing you ever lit up, or what?


 
Had to charge the batteries last night. Tonight will be the night that will turn to day.... :rock: 



WP


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

IN-flippin'-SANE. 

Nice light.


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Nice Pics..........


Courtesy of PoliceScannerMan


----------



## Coop (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Ye Gods!

Just wondering... with that kind of output, does it have a lot of kickback when you turn it on?? :laughing:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

I had a keg, ahem, I mean "engagement" party at my house this weekend. That is my backyard in the pics above. We were shooting beer cans with BB guns at about 11 PM, i was using my M4 with the M60 (250 lumens) bulb running on 2 x 18650's. Everyone was so impressed with the 250 lumen output. 

Little did they know at the same time my Torch batteries were charging up in the garage. :naughty: 

when the time was right, I filled up my cup and went to the garage and loaded up the Torch. Took it out back and fired her up, every one dropped their jaw!  

The Torch just freakin blazed my backyard to life, spiders eyes lit up, frogs and crickets went to mute.  

when everyone came out of shock, I picked up a piece of newspaper and lit it on fire. I have never seen 15 people impressed by a flashlight, but they most definatley were. (My fiancees hot girlfriends dug it big time! :naughty: )

:goodjob: Mac, you got a real winner here!


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

where do i sign my life away to get one of these????


----------



## criollo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

W_P, You're killing me !!! 

I looked up in the sky and saw a beam.......*i thought it was you*. !!!! :lolsign: 


Awesome output !!! :rock:


Good catch and great pictures !!!. :twothumbs  :thumbsup:


PoliceScannerMan, Thanks for sharing too !!! :goodjob:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

PSM....


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Ummm. I really think I have to have one of these. 
I... I... just can't seem to look at my Surefire M6 the same way. (Let me put the M6 in a drawer. I think it's getting jealous.)
So, where do we sign? Will refinancing the home be OK or do I have to have more children to sell (already sold the two I had).


----------



## CLHC (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Nice Nice Nice! ! ! :huh:

If you tire of it, can I be first in line?

Enjoy!


----------



## SCblur (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Seriously, tell us where you got this. I want one! Excuse me for being presumptuous, but would you be willing to divulge how much moolah you parted with to acquire this little pretty?


----------



## EricMack (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> (My fiancees hot girlfriends dug it big time! :naughty: )


 
I was believing you right up till this line... :nana: 


Mac - :bow: :eeksign: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blazer (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Finally, my new toy arrived!
> 
> Those who are in the know, know what this thing is capable of.... :devil:
> 
> ...




OK WP you're killing me. :help:

After seeing your Ti PD all shined up I've been going nuts just trying to get that shine on the Ti clip on my HA PD....now you have to show us some pics of this B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L creation (I can't even call it a flashlight because it looks like so much more).

I'm in Ontario as well and I'd like to see that like the Bat signal in the sky.

Where did you get it? Details? and How Much? After I get a Ti PD, I'm looking for one of those bad boys......:bow:

WOW.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Ok...ok. The sick puppy who made this is cmaclel (who posted earlier in this thread.... you can go bug him.... :laughing: ). Here's the original buy thread.

Keep in mind, there is still a waiting list on these. It is not a long list, but Mac is busy with other projects (all equally impressive as this one, if not more) so it's not like he's churning 10 of these out every week....at least not in the past.

I was on the list since May, just to give you an idea.


Worth the wait...


WP


----------



## jernan001 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Well now, my flashlights certainly feel inadequate to use anymore. Wow. Just wow.:goodjob:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

                     


This little sucker is #$&#!!%!&% BRIGHT!!! 

I lit my first newspaper on fire with this thing..... I just $*@# my pants!


I was going to do a beamshot comparison with my SF M6....but now I'm thinking, why bother? There is no comparison....


:rock: WP


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I lit my first newspaper on fire with this thing.....
> 
> 
> :rock: WP



Welcome to the club, welcome.....  

Keep plenty of newspaper on hand, you never know when another one of your buddies will show up wanting to see it!

This winter I plan on stocking up on marshmallows and grahams. Thats right, smores a 'la Torch! :rock:


----------



## umc (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

Simply amazing!!!

The price isn't that bad either.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

That Torch turns night into day!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

One lil nitpick....

A Torch 'aint a Torch if it 'aint red! :rock: (Can you tell I'm from the south?  )

(Its the one on the right, old pic from my apartment, tailcap in "lockout" position. Dont wanna burn down the place! :laughing: ) Mac Rules! 3 of his creations seen.... :rock:


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

I am truly impressed! Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## dyyys1 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Want a piece of me?*

I'm speechless. :huh: That is the coolest light I have ever seen. Just be careful as it is probably illegal to shine into the sky (airplanes). I was excited about the Mag85 I'm building, but you've robbed me of any joy I might be able to obtain from it. Thanks.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 27, 2006)

UPDATED WITH BEAMSHOTS!


----------



## LawLight (Aug 27, 2006)

Wave:

Do you know if Mac is taking more folks' names for his waiting list?

Law


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not sure.... go to his thread in the B/S/T and try to get your name on the list.

WP




LawLight said:


> Wave:
> 
> Do you know if Mac is taking more folks' names for his waiting list?
> 
> Law


----------



## LawLight (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay, will give it a try. Thanks.


Kev


----------

